# Cycling in Devon



## ooowens (18 Nov 2018)

Hello.

I'm currently a member of a club in Newton Abbot - Where I live - but for a number of reasons I am looking for a new club or group in the area. I usually cycle between 100 and 200 miles each week averaging between 17 and 20 mph. 

Is there anyone on this forum that cycles in the same area who wouldn't mind me hooking up with them?

Many thanks.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Nov 2018)

Hate to say it but at those distances and speeds you are a pretty hardcore ride partner for most people. You are looking for the proverbial needle in a haystack, someone of similar ability with freetime that coincides with yours. No mean feat in the modern world!


----------



## Ian H (19 Nov 2018)

I presume it's you who approached EWCC. Basically, those two have South Devon pretty much to themselves. There is an active CTC group, but probably not quite what you're looking for.


----------



## ooowens (19 Nov 2018)

Sorry I should have made myself more clear. 50+ of my miles are taken up commuting, I do two evening rides each week which I like to do alone and was mainly looking for a group for Sunday mornings.


----------



## Ian H (19 Nov 2018)

ooowens said:


> Sorry I should have made myself more clear. 50+ of my miles are taken up commuting, I do two evening rides each week which I like to do alone and was mainly looking for a group for Sunday mornings.


Wheelers' rides start from Exeter. https://www.exeterwheelers.co.uk/rides/sunday-club-runs/


----------



## burntoutbanger (20 Nov 2018)

I've ridden with the Exeter Wheelers, a good friendly bunch.


----------

